#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Άγνωστος ιδιοκτήτης σε κλήροτεμάχιο

## giorgosv

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν σε κληροτεμάχια που εμφανίζεται ιδιοκτήτης άγνωστος ισχύουν τα ίδια περι κατατμήσεων κλπ. ;
Ρωτώ γιατι αποτύπωσα ένα γήπεδο 1,5 στρεμμα και κάνοντας τον έλεγχο αν ειναι κληροτεμάχιο προέκυψε τμήμα κληροτεμαχίου 15 στρ. με ιδιοκτήτη άγνωστο.
Ο πελάτης μου παρ'όλα αυτά έχει συμβόλαιο αγοραπωλησίας που δεν αναφέρει κάτι σχετικό.
Ορίστε και το απόσπασμα..ειναι το 5887 αν βοηθάει σε κατι..

----------

